# Outlook - Managed MAPI Service Catastrophic Failure



## wrsopchak (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm using Outlook 2003 SP2 and after I moved some files between partitions on my hard drive, I'm now getting a frequent pop-up window that reads as follows. The Title of the box is "Managed MAPI Service Catastrophic Failure" and the message reads "Could not Initialize CLR Unknown error 0x80131700". Now you would think that with this ominous message the program would just shut down when I click on the OK button in the pop up window, but it doesn't. Typically, the same pop-up will come right back 2 or 3 or 5 times and then it doesn't come back and I can continue to use Outlook for a while uninterrupted. But, then it will pop up again and I have to click the OK button 2 or 3 or 6 times, then get back to working. Does anyone have any idea what file or files I need to move back to the original drive partition and in what file they need to be put into to stop this from recurring? I'd rather not uninstall and reinstall Outlook as I don't want to loose my e-mails that are in my inbox, and in my archive folders... Thanks!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, 

This can be caused by norton antispam, http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ver=2005&src=sg&pcode=nis&svy=&csm=no[/quote].


----------



## wrsopchak (Aug 20, 2007)

grumpygit said:


> Hi,
> 
> This can be caused by norton antispam, http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ver=2005&src=sg&pcode=nis&svy=&csm=no[/quote].


Only problem is, I don't use Norton AntiSpam Software. I use McAfee via AOL... Thanks anyway.

Anyone else have any ideas?:4-dontkno


----------



## wrsopchak (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing???

Anyone???

Thanks...


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

This can be caused by a corrupt outlook account or a conflict with buisiness manager (if you have it installed). 
You could try creating a new account and see if you still have the same problem.

I'll keep looking and see if i can find anymore info.


----------

